# General > Recommendations >  Good Food

## champagnebaby

Looking for recommendations on somewhere nice to go for my birthday meal? Was at the Mackays a few weeks ago and the food was gorgeous but fancy trying somewhere different - not the french restaurant as i've been there a few times, thinking maybe upper deck, portlands or somewhere???

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## cecile

ive been to portland arms a couple of months ago and the food was  great, the red pepper in thurso is nice too and you can book a dining room for a private party if you want
happy birthday

----------


## cherokee

The Captain's Galley at Scrabster.

A tad expensive but *more* than worth it !! The food is absolutely *gorgeous* !!

----------


## Bobbin

Schoolhouse in John O'Groats

----------


## Stingray

Thumbs up for the Captains Galley from us too

----------


## newpark

Recently we have been to Upper Deck, Pentland and Northern Sands.  I would recommend any of them as we had a superb meal at all 3 couldn't fault them.  I have to say Pentland was really really yummy though and nice big portions.

----------


## champagnebaby

Ohhh Pentland and Captains Gallery sound tempting!  Think we were thinking of the Ulbster Arms now, i read a really good review in a little local book thing that came through my door, a few good mentions on here and the dining room looks lovely on their website!  :Smile:   Thanks for the replies!

----------


## poppett

Ulbster Arms in Halkirk is superb for a special occasion, or any time for that matter.

My favourite, althouth OH enjoys meals at Halladale Inn at Melvich.

Wherever you go to celebrate..............enjoy and report back.

----------


## shamrock2007

The Pentland is lovely.  Nice to go somewhere different

----------


## gollach

The Old Schoolhouse in John O'Groats is really nice.

----------


## kitty

I would definately recommend the Ulbster Arms in Halkirk

----------


## floyed

The Old Schoolhouse in John O'Groats, also lovely food in The Upper Deck:-)

----------


## hungryhill aliens

The Captains Galley is a lovely place to go for a special treat .The food is beautiful......

----------


## champagnebaby

Had the most wonderful meal at the Ulbster Arms, without a doubt the best meal i've had in ages....  Here's more about what i thought of it

http://forum.caithness.org/showthrea...389#post820389

 :Smile:

----------

